# What Year Racycle?



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome back Giovanni....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have that same badge (no bike just badge) and was told it came off a 1902. V/r Shawn


----------



## filmonger (Mar 16, 2015)

ummm Nice one!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Super Nice!*

Super Nicely Restored!!

Is It Yours??

I Think: 04-08


----------



## Wcben (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Giovanni, get a good shot of the bottom of the crank hanger, I want to see the splits and as much of the bearing cups as possible....that should allow me to narrow it down even further...Nice roadster!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 16, 2015)

I will take more photos in a few days.
It's mine in a few weeks.
Thanks, everyone!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 16, 2015)

woooow - that isssssss very cool ...also could you have a look at the serial number. This should be on the bottom of the crank hanger as well. Pictures are always best - But you know that!!! Nice to see you back.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice bike


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 18, 2015)

Wcben said:


> Hi Giovanni, get a good shot of the bottom of th crank hanger, I want to see the splits and as muck of the bearing cups as possible....that should allow me to narrow it down even further...Nice roadster!




There are two bolts on the bottom of the hanger. The split goes all across the bottom bracket.
All of the parts, on this Racycle, are original.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 18, 2015)

Full width Split tends to indicate earlier but, it's been common to see later frames split full width, can you feel if the bearing cups thread into the hanger or, do they slide into it?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 18, 2015)

Possibly, I may be able to see threads in the slit?


----------



## Wcben (Mar 19, 2015)

You may be able too...they are fine threads


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Mar 19, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Possibly, I may be able to see threads in the slit?




You should be able to. 24 threads per inch


----------

